# Reserving a Silver Meteor Viewliner II Sleeper



## jersey42 (Feb 3, 2021)

I am trying to find out if any Viewliner II sleepers are regularly on the current Silver Meteor consist. If so, what is the best way to snag a roomette in one of the new cars?

I have seen some posts in the long Viewliner II thread that indicate the xx12 car is usually a Viewliner II. I am trying to get some guidance from Amtrak reservations without much help in 3 separate calls. Here is what they are telling me:

They have no way of knowing which cars are the Viewliner IIs, or if a Viewliner II will be on a specific train on a specific day.
One said they could not assign a specific car or room number.
One said I could request a car, but the 9812 and 9712 cars on the two trains I am looking at do not come up as available cars. Not sure if this means they are sold out or they are not on the train.
One really did not understand what I wanted.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 3, 2021)

A competent reservation agent should be able to assign a specific car and room. My guess is that the agent will not know if a Viewliner II Sleeper is on the train. It is possible that the days on which you are looking, Amtrak is only planning to have 2 sleepers in the consist. 

When I plan to travel, I likely will ask for the 12 car and if the 12 car is not shown as an available car, I will request the 11 car.


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 3, 2021)

IIRC what I read in that same thread, the 12 car is used during the holidays. If the 12 car is removed the Viewliner II would be moved to another line number though I do not remember which one. The response above indicates that it is best to ask for the 11 car. 

The agents do not know or care about new equipment. I had a friend who works for Amtrak. She is generally pretty accommodating to my rail fan efforts on facebook and private messages. When jobs were on the line, and the furloughs were looming, I made the mistake of asking when the Siemens cars would start operating out of Chicago. She was not working in a customer service role, nor was she on the clock when she responded. She flatly said she did not care. They are mostly out of the loop until after us rail fans find out because we are combing the internet looking for new information while they are dealing with their day to day life and hoping they have a job.


----------



## jersey42 (Feb 3, 2021)

pennyk said:


> A competent reservation agent should be able to assign a specific car and room. My guess is that the agent will not know if a Viewliner II Sleeper is on the train. It is possible that the days on which you are looking, Amtrak is only planning to have 2 sleepers in the consist.
> 
> When I plan to travel, I likely will ask for the 12 car and if the 12 car is not shown as an available car, I will request the 11 car.


Thanks. The one agent did say the 11 car was available. So I think I will give it a try.

My wife has never ridden in a Viewliner roomette and was not real keen on the toilet in the room. I have only ridden solo in Viewliners, so it has never been an issue for me.


----------



## niemi24s (Feb 3, 2021)

jersey42 said:


> My wife has never ridden in a Viewliner roomette and was not real keen on the toilet in the room.


Bring along a plastic potted petunia for the lid and have her pretend its an end table.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Feb 3, 2021)

pennyk said:


> if the 12 car is not shown as an available car, I will request the 11 car.



Just curious: Why not request the 10 car?


----------



## pennyk (Feb 3, 2021)

Dakota 400 said:


> Just curious: Why not request the 10 car?


I read from a fairly reliable source that the V-IIs will be the 11 sleeper when there are only 2 sleepers.


----------



## Mailliw (Feb 3, 2021)

It's weird that Amtrak would put VIs and VIIs on the same consist w/o a way to select one since the amenities differ; I thought the whole point of rolling them out one route at a time was to avoid this problem.


----------



## daybeers (Feb 3, 2021)

Mailliw said:


> It's weird that Amtrak would put VIs and VIIs on the same consist w/o a way to select one since the amenities differ; I thought the whole point of rolling them out one route at a time was to avoid this problem.


Classic Amtrak move


----------



## AmHope (Feb 3, 2021)

jersey42 said:


> My wife has never ridden in a Viewliner roomette and was not real keen on the toilet in the room. I have only ridden solo in Viewliners, so it has never been an issue for me.



Honestly the seal on the toilet is good enough that it's only noticeable if you use it. Just never open it and walk to the coach bathrooms to do your business and you'll never smell the toilet (although unfortunately I have smelled the neighbors' before). Still not quite sure what Amtrak were thinking when they went with the original Viewliner roomette design. The people I would travel with are mostly not shy about *using* the toilet for #1 in each others presence, it's more the fact that after you do a #2 the room still smells that bothers me. 

I really hope in this administration that Amtrak gets funding and a chance to take the Viewliner Is out of service for refurbishment and refit them to have bathrooms and get rid of the roomette toilets once and for all. (Though I wonder how much cheaper that would be than just ordering more Viewliner IIs and scrapping the old cars).


----------



## rickycourtney (Feb 3, 2021)

AmHope said:


> (Though I wonder how much cheaper that would be than just ordering more Viewliner IIs and scrapping the old cars).


With the speed CAF delivers Viewliner IIs... you’d need to wait another decade for the new cars to arrive.


----------



## Asher (Feb 3, 2021)

Dropping a deuce in a viewliner roomette could be uncomfortable if your traveling with someone your not real familiar with, otherwise its convenient in certain situations. Suggest closing curtains while stopped at a station.


----------



## jis (Feb 4, 2021)

rickycourtney said:


> With the speed CAF delivers Viewliner IIs... you’d need to wait another decade for the new cars to arrive.


I would be quite surprised if any more Viewliners are ordered. My conjecture is that the next single level Sleeper or Diner order will use a well established mass produce shell and trucks, not a small 50 car order using a non-standard shell such as the Viewliner.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Feb 4, 2021)

pennyk said:


> I read from a fairly reliable source that the V-IIs will be the 11 sleeper when there are only 2 sleepers.



Thank you for answering my question. I'll need to remember that when I book my next Amtrak trip.


----------



## tricia (Feb 5, 2021)

rickycourtney said:


> With the speed CAF delivers Viewliner IIs... you’d need to wait another decade for the new cars to arrive.



Only a decade?


----------



## John Santos (Feb 5, 2021)

I know they ordered VII diners and VII sleepers, and I think they also got a bunch of VII baggage cars. As per usual, they stopped providing baggage service on many single-level LD routes just when the baggage cars were delivered, and switched to flex "dining" (in quotes) just as the spiffy new diners were delivered. 
Did they also order a bunch of VII coaches, or is that what the much-discussed Amfleet replacement order is all about?
Do the VII's have a common shell, or are the sleepers, diners and baggage cars all different?
According to Wikipedia, the VI's were a new, unusual design in that they were modular and the rooms and roomettes could be replaced relatively easily. I suspect that it would also be relatively easy to change the number of rooms and roomettes. Are the VII's also modular? Are the modules interchangeable with VI's? Or could the company that is building the VII modules modify the design to fit VI's? I think the easiest and quickest way (though perhaps not the cheapest way) to update the VI's would be to swap out the modules for new VII (or similar) modules.


----------



## OBS (Feb 5, 2021)

John Santos said:


> I know they ordered VII diners and VII sleepers, and I think they also got a bunch of VII baggage cars. As per usual, they stopped providing baggage service on many single-level LD routes just when the baggage cars were delivered, and switched to flex "dining" (in quotes) just as the spiffy new diners were delivered.
> Did they also order a bunch of VII coaches, or is that what the much-discussed Amfleet replacement order is all about?
> Do the VII's have a common shell, or are the sleepers, diners and baggage cars all different?
> According to Wikipedia, the VI's were a new, unusual design in that they were modular and the rooms and roomettes could be replaced relatively easily. I suspect that it would also be relatively easy to change the number of rooms and roomettes. Are the VII's also modular? Are the modules interchangeable with VI's? Or could the company that is building the VII modules modify the design to fit VI's? I think the easiest and quickest way (though perhaps not the cheapest way) to update the VI's would be to swap out the modules for new VII (or similar) modules.


No they did not order coaches...


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 5, 2021)

John Santos said:


> I know they ordered VII diners and VII sleepers, and I think they also got a bunch of VII baggage cars. As per usual, they stopped providing baggage service on many single-level LD routes just when the baggage cars were delivered, and switched to flex "dining" (in quotes) just as the spiffy new diners were delivered.
> Did they also order a bunch of VII coaches, or is that what the much-discussed Amfleet replacement order is all about?
> Do the VII's have a common shell, or are the sleepers, diners and baggage cars all different?
> According to Wikipedia, the VI's were a new, unusual design in that they were modular and the rooms and roomettes could be replaced relatively easily. I suspect that it would also be relatively easy to change the number of rooms and roomettes. Are the VII's also modular? Are the modules interchangeable with VI's? Or could the company that is building the VII modules modify the design to fit VI's? I think the easiest and quickest way (though perhaps not the cheapest way) to update the VI's would be to swap out the modules for new VII (or similar) modules.



The shells are common, as far as I know. In fact, the shells themselves were produced years ago and stacked up around CAF's plant awaiting the modules for the interior.

As "modular" as the design is, apparently the modules aren't very easily swappable, which led not only to the delay in getting the V-II sleepers ready for service, but also to (from what I've gathered, though I don't recall if it's an official Amtrak decision or just online speculation) Amtrak's decision not to redo the Viewliner Is to have a common layout with the IIs.

It all sounded like a good idea when the order was placed in 2010, and had the order been delivered on time, it's entirely conceivable there could have been a follow-up (coaches and/or cafes). But loads of production problems at CAF meant lots of things (including the order itself, which was supposed to have 25 bag-dorms and now has a nearly useless total count of 10 of that type) meant that lots of things changed during the many years of delays. This led to cars being delivered just in time to no longer be useful for their originally intended purpose.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 9, 2021)

pennyk said:


> A competent reservation agent should be able to assign a specific car and room. My guess is that the agent will not know if a Viewliner II Sleeper is on the train. It is possible that the days on which you are looking, Amtrak is only planning to have 2 sleepers in the consist.
> 
> When I plan to travel, I likely will ask for the 12 car and if the 12 car is not shown as an available car, I will request the 11 car.



BINGO!!!! 



jersey42 said:


> They have no way of knowing which cars are the Viewliner IIs, or if a Viewliner II will be on a specific train on a specific day.
> One said they could not assign a specific car or room number.
> One said I could request a car, but the 9812 and 9712 cars on the two trains I am looking at do not come up as available cars. Not sure if this means they are sold out or they are not on the train.
> One really did not understand what I wanted.



1. That is correct. They can't guarantee these things right now. 
2. That agent doesn't know their own job then...... The outsourced agents are top notch... *eye rolls*
3. Yes you can request a car. It's not that hard to do it. But, it is possible that it's not showing up in ARROW. 
4. See post two.


----------



## Cal (Feb 9, 2021)

OBS said:


> No they did not order coaches...


I wish they did, a train full of viewliners would look sleek. Just if they all had the same phase...


----------



## Cal (Feb 9, 2021)

Acela150 said:


> 1. That is correct. They can't guarantee these things right now.
> 2. That agent doesn't know their own job then...... The outsourced agents are top notch... *eye rolls*
> 3. Yes you can request a car. It's not that hard to do it. But, it is possible that it's not showing up in ARROW.
> 4. See post two.



Most of the agents I've (or really my parents..) have talked to before honestly were not really up-to-date with routes. They didn't specifically know the western long distance train numbers and/or names. I doubt they'd know the type of car. They were nice though..


----------



## lordsigma (Feb 10, 2021)

On the southbound trains - the 12 car. I am sitting in a Viewliner 2 roomette now. It’s quite striking walking from the new car to the old - the older cars are definitely showing some age.


----------



## Cal (Feb 10, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> On the southbound trains - the 12 car. I am sitting in a Viewliner 2 roomette now. It’s quite striking walking from the new car to the old - the older cars are definitely showing some age.


I am glad I found this post. if I ever take it, I am asking for car 11 or 12. I don't want the in-room toilet.


----------



## OBS (Feb 10, 2021)

lordsigma said:


> On the southbound trains - the 12 car. I am sitting in a Viewliner 2 roomette now. It’s quite striking walking from the new car to the old - the older cars are definitely showing some age.


Enjoy your trip!


----------



## pennyk (Feb 10, 2021)

I saw train 98 Silver Meteor travel through Orlando this afternoon and the 12 car was a Viewliner 2 Sleeper. It also had 3 engines.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 16, 2021)

Qapla said:


> I saw the SB Silver Star (91) go by today ... it had 2 engines, 6 coach cars, café car, 4 sleepers, baggage
> 
> The last time I saw the Star it only had 3 coaches and 3 sleepers


Maybe people need to ask for car 13 now.


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 16, 2021)

I booked 97 from NYP to Miami on 3/29/21. This is the Monday before Easter. I see that someone was riding in the 12 car in the past couple of day in what I considered to be the low season. I had asked for the 11 car, perhaps I should have asked to see if there is a 12 car on that days trip.


----------



## IndyLions (Feb 16, 2021)

I am riding southbound on the 17th, and northbound on the 24th. I spent a significant amount of time on hold to be booked in the 12 car on each leg.

It would kind of suck (for me) if there was a 13 car...


----------



## Cal (Feb 16, 2021)

IndyLions said:


> I am riding southbound on the 17th, and northbound on the 24th. I spent a significant amount of time on hold to be booked in the 12 car on each leg.
> 
> It would kind of suck (for me) if there was a 13 car...


Hope you get in a Viewliner II! Make sure to tell us about it


----------



## lordsigma (Feb 16, 2021)

Steve4031 said:


> I booked 97 from NYP to Miami on 3/29/21. This is the Monday before Easter. I see that someone was riding in the 12 car in the past couple of day in what I considered to be the low season. I had asked for the 11 car, perhaps I should have asked to see if there is a 12 car on that days trip.


If you want VL2 ask for the 12 car - if there is no 12 then go for 11.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 16, 2021)

Why not just ask for the highest sleeper that's available on your train at the time of booking - rather than remember to ask for 11 or 12 or 13 or 25....


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 16, 2021)

I assumed 11 was highest number available. I should have known better.


----------



## niemi24s (Feb 16, 2021)

Maybe Amtrak would have been smart to have the Viewliner II sleepers made with 50/50 mix of Roomettes with/without commodes to keep everybody happy. 

Wait - _Keep everybody happy? _What was I thinking!?!?!?


----------



## jersey42 (Feb 17, 2021)

Original poster here with a frustrated update. I had originally booked the 9811 car and the Silver Star 9111 car for our return. When I booked, I was told these were the highest numbered sleeper cars available on each train. This morning I attempted to modify the reservation with an agent. I needed to switch arrival/departure stations from Alexandria to Washington. There was no fare difference or change fee. Switching stations was easy. I also asked if there were higher number sleeper cars available on either train. I was told no. The agent told me he was going to keep me in the same room on both trains, and just change the station.

When I received my e-ticket, the rooms were changed on both trains. I kept the 9111 car with a different room, I but was switched to 9810 on the Meteor. I called back and spoke to a different agent. After putting me on hold for several minutes, I was told 9810 was the only car available to sell. 9811 would only be available when 9810 was sold out. I explained I was already in 9811 up until 30 minutes ago, when another agent moved me. He said, there was nothing he could do. The only suggestion was to call back closer to departure and if 9810 was full, I could move to another car if space was available.

Does anyone have better advice???


----------



## me_little_me (Feb 17, 2021)

Call again. Ask the new agent. If they say no, then ask for a supervisor. Generally, they pass you on to someone who knows what they are doing and that second person (always for me) has the knowledge to fix it.

Don't accept runarounds from agents. I've heard "that room is more expensive" (No, it isn't); "that room is directly across from your other room" (Wrong! 4 is not across from 5, 6 is across from 5); "I have to cancel and rebook it" (No, just modify it); and more.


----------



## railiner (Feb 17, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> Call again. Ask the new agent. If they say no, then ask for a supervisor. Generally, they pass you on to someone who knows what they are doing and that second person (always for me) has the knowledge to fix it.
> 
> Don't accept runarounds from agents. I've heard "that room is more expensive" (No, it isn't); "that room is directly across from your other room" (Wrong! 4 is not across from 5, 6 is across from 5); "I have to cancel and rebook it" (No, just modify it); and more.


Sadly, I have found the same sometimes...the agents seem to be focused on completing your call, as soon as possible, and go on to the next...I don't know if this is due to pressure to meet a quota, or they just don't want to be bothered...


----------



## Mailliw (Feb 17, 2021)

I've worked in alot of call centers, but never for Amtrak, but yes it's likely that CSRs are incentivezed to keep their average handle time as low as possible. It's a very easy metric to keep track of. CSRs aren't judged on their customer service per se; they're judged on metrics and adherence to quality control requirements. Also if Amtrak keeps treating sleeping cars as a burdensom afterthought that will reflect in call center training and resources.


----------



## roadman3313 (Feb 17, 2021)

On the Southbound Meteor today. Both the 9711 and 9712 cars are VII. Though I will note the 9711 car is labeled "9812" and the 9712 is labeled properly as "9712." The attendant said he is still looking for a room due to the swap apparently.


----------



## RebelRider (Feb 17, 2021)

roadman3313 said:


> On the Southbound Meteor today. Both the 9711 and 9712 cars are VII. Though I will note the 9711 car is labeled "9812" and the 9712 is labeled properly as "9712." The attendant said he is still looking for a room due to the swap apparently.



The wrong electronic signs on the car is just an inattentive crew not pushing a button a few times to update the line display. It's not automatic.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 17, 2021)

RebelRider said:


> The wrong electronic signs on the car is just an inattentive crew not pushing a button a few times to update the line display. It's not automatic.


Yep, I’ve seen 98xx in stations 98 doesn’t go anywhere near. I think it was on the Pennsylvanian.


----------



## roadman3313 (Feb 17, 2021)

RebelRider said:


> The wrong electronic signs on the car is just an inattentive crew not pushing a button a few times to update the line display. It's not automatic.



They just shut the sign off so maybe there was an issue changing it.


----------



## jersey42 (Feb 19, 2021)

OK I am the original poster and here is a new update. The queue was so long yesterday that I waited until this morning to call back Amtrak. This time I got a wonderful agent who knew exactly what I wanted and how to do it. She was able to get me in the XX12 cars on both trains (even though others said they did not exist). She also accomplished it in about 1/3 of the time it took everyone else to tell me it was impossible. I guess perseverance pays.


----------



## OBS (Feb 19, 2021)

I don't know if this is still a major problem, but there used to be major differences in quality/knowledge of service depending on whether you
are talking to the amtrak employees at the PHL call center or the contracted out res agents in FL. In the past, people (including employees) have asked the rep if they are in FL. call center and then hung up and called back til they reached the more knowledgeable Phl reps.


----------



## jis (Feb 19, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Yep, I’ve seen 98xx in stations 98 doesn’t go anywhere near. I think it was on the Pennsylvanian.


Do they ever bother to change those signs in Coaches? Afterall a broken clock is occasionally right.


----------



## railiner (Feb 19, 2021)

jis said:


> Do they ever bother to change those signs in Coaches? Afterall a broken clock is occasionally right.


Twice a day, if a twelve hour clock...


----------



## niemi24s (Feb 19, 2021)

jersey42 said:


> This time I got a wonderful agent who knew exactly what I wanted and how to do it. She was able to get me in the XX12 cars on both trains (even though others said they did not exist). She also accomplished it in about 1/3 of the time it took everyone else to tell me it was impossible.


Please take the time and effort to contact Amtrak and tell of this great employee - if you remember her name. If you don't remember her name, she may be linked somehow to your reservation number.

Of course, Amtrak snipers here will no doubt assert that ALL agents should be that knowledgeable. While that may be so it isn't so, so ignore them and contact Amtrak. It might make you feel warm and fuzzy all over!


----------



## jis (Feb 19, 2021)

railiner said:


> Twice a day, if a twelve hour clock...


Assuming it is totally stopped and not gone Byzantine.


----------



## jersey42 (Feb 19, 2021)

niemi24s said:


> Please take the time and effort to contact Amtrak and tell of this great employee - if you remember her name. If you don't remember her name, she may be linked somehow to your reservation number.


I actually asked the agent to transfer me to her supervisor so he knew about her excellent (and fast) service. He was in a conference call but said he would call me back. So far no call.


----------



## me_little_me (Feb 19, 2021)

railiner said:


> Twice a day, if a twelve hour clock...


So what's better? A broken clock or one that is off 1 second a minute?

The broken clock as it it right every 12 hours but the clock off by a second/minute is only right once every 30 days.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Feb 19, 2021)

jersey42 said:


> I actually asked the agent to transfer me to her supervisor so he knew about her excellent (and fast) service. He was in a conference call but said he would call me back. So far no call.



I hope you do hear from the supervisor. Good service does need to be recognized. From the positive comments I made about the crew with whom I experienced on the Auto Train, an upper level management person did respond to me and said that he would pass such comments on to the employees' supervisors for them to be recognized.


----------



## railiner (Feb 19, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> So what's better? A broken clock or one that is off 1 second a minute?


"''Tis better to be lost, and to know it; than to believe confidently that one is, where one is not"....


----------



## Maglev (Feb 25, 2021)

A video that was posted on Facebook today showed a VII in the xx10 position, VI in xx11, and VII in xx12.


----------



## Cal (Feb 25, 2021)

Maglev said:


> A video that was posted on Facebook today showed a VII in the xx10 position, VI in xx11, and VII in xx12.


On this video it has a VII in what I assume is the xx11 and xx12. Seems like xx12 always has a VII. 

Overall it seems that the last sleeper is always a VII


----------



## jersey42 (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanks for the video. It still looks like being in the xx12 car is a good bet to get the Viewliner II. I will report back next month after my trip.


----------



## Cal (Feb 25, 2021)

jersey42 said:


> Thanks for the video. It still looks like being in the xx12 car is a good bet to get the Viewliner II. I will report back next month after my trip.


I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Oreius (Feb 25, 2021)

My sleeper is a Viewliner 1, named Croton River. The last sleeper is named “Rivanna River” and is a 65000 series. I believe that’s a 2? Mine has a 62000 number.


----------



## Cal (Feb 25, 2021)

Oreius said:


> My sleeper is a Viewliner 1, named Croton River. The last sleeper is named “Rivanna River” and is a 65000 series. I believe that’s a 2? Mine has a 62000 number.


Correct, that is a Viewliner 2. All Viewliner 2's are in that paint scheme. 

Viewliner 1's are in this paint scheme:


----------



## RebelRider (Feb 27, 2021)

Oreius said:


> My sleeper is a Viewliner 1, named Croton River. The last sleeper is named “Rivanna River” and is a 65000 series. I believe that’s a 2? Mine has a 62000 number.



The Viewliner I's are numbered 62000-62049. The Viewliner II Sleepers are in the number series 62500-62524.


----------



## jersey42 (Mar 10, 2021)

OP here and I am currently on the Metror in the 9812 car. It is a Viewliner II and it is very nice. I especially like the sinks in the room and the bathroom. No more spraying water all over the place. Only downside is WiFi has not yet been installed on the new car. The other sleepers as well as the dining car and the cafe have wifi working. By the way 9810 and 9811 are both Viewliner I cars.


----------



## Cal (Mar 10, 2021)

jersey42 said:


> OP here and I am currently on the Metror in the 9812 car. It is a Viewliner II and it is very nice. I especially like the sinks in the room and the bathroom. No more spraying water all over the place. Only downside is WiFi has not yet been installed on the new car. The other sleepers as well as the dining car and the cafe have wifi working. By the way 9810 and 9811 are both Viewliner I cars.


Great! I wish we could get all of our sleepers to be on par with them..


----------



## joelkfla (Mar 10, 2021)

jersey42 said:


> Only downside is WiFi has not yet been installed on the new car.


That's a shame. They were delivered - what? - 6 months ago or more?


----------



## Cal (Mar 10, 2021)

jersey42 said:


> OP here and I am currently on the Metror in the 9812 car. It is a Viewliner II and it is very nice. I especially like the sinks in the room and the bathroom. No more spraying water all over the place. Only downside is WiFi has not yet been installed on the new car. The other sleepers as well as the dining car and the cafe have wifi working. By the way 9810 and 9811 are both Viewliner I cars.


Can you get pictures of the roomette and bedroom?


----------



## daybeers (Mar 11, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> That's a shame. They were delivered - what? - 6 months ago or more?


Yeah seriously! The delays never end!


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Mar 12, 2021)

anumberone said:


> Dropping a deuce in a viewliner roomette could be uncomfortable if your traveling with someone your not real familiar with, otherwise its convenient in certain situations. Suggest closing curtains while stopped at a station.



Our unwritten rule is that the traveling companion goes for a walk, when the toilet needs to be used in this manor. Go look out the hallway windows across from the bedrooms. Go look out the vestibule door/windows.

I try to take my shower while we're stopped at a station. This is way I am not bumping from wall to wall in the shower stall.


----------



## Cal (Mar 12, 2021)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Our unwritten rule is that the traveling companion goes for a walk, when the toilet needs to be used in this manor. Go look out the hallway windows across from the bedrooms. Go look out the vestibule door/windows.


Yea, I'm still not excited for that part of the viewliner experience this summer. I doubt they will have put Viewliner II's on the Cardinal


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 12, 2021)

Cal said:


> Yea, I'm still not excited for that part of the viewliner experience this summer. I doubt they will have put Viewliner II's on the Cardinal


We're getting two roomettes on the Cardinal across from each other for a June trip to the west because of this - and the fact that we can both sleep in lower beds. Cheaper than 1 bedroom.


----------



## Cal (Mar 12, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> We're getting two roomettes on the Cardinal across from each other for a June trip to the west because of this - and the fact that we can both sleep in lower beds. Cheaper than 1 bedroom.


Yea, this trip is on a budget or else I would've liked to get a bedroom. Oh well.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Mar 12, 2021)

jersey42 said:


> OP here and I am currently on the Metror in the 9812 car. It is a Viewliner II and it is very nice. I especially like the sinks in the room and the bathroom. No more spraying water all over the place. Only downside is WiFi has not yet been installed on the new car. The other sleepers as well as the dining car and the cafe have wifi working. By the way 9810 and 9811 are both Viewliner I cars.



Congrats! Glad you got a II car. I’m looking forward to riding in one in the future as well.


----------



## RebelRider (Apr 9, 2021)

FYI - All Silver Service trainsets are now operating with Viewliner IIs in the xx10 and xx12 car positions this week.


----------



## jis (Apr 9, 2021)

Cal said:


> Correct, that is a Viewliner 2. All Viewliner 2's are in that paint scheme.
> 
> Viewliner 1's are in this paint scheme: View attachment 20844


There is one Viewliner I Sleeper in Phase III livery. I have traveled in it. I don’t remember its number or name.


----------



## RebelRider (Apr 9, 2021)

jis said:


> There is one Viewliner I Sleeper in Phase III livery. I have traveled in it. I don’t remember its number or name.



62043 - New River


----------



## Cal (Apr 9, 2021)

jis said:


> There is one Viewliner I Sleeper in Phase III livery. I have traveled in it. I don’t remember its number or name.


Well that just sucks


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 9, 2021)

Cal said:


> Well that just sucks


Why? One less car to be painted when they start converting the VLI's


----------



## Cal (Apr 9, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Why? One less car to be painted when they start converting the VLI's


It can get ones hopes up if they don't know the number.


----------



## joelkfla (Apr 10, 2021)

RebelRider said:


> FYI - All Silver Service trainsets are now operating with Viewliner IIs in the xx10 and xx12 car positions this week.


Does Amtrak have enough VL II's delivered that the Silvers will soon be all VL II?


----------



## pennyk (Apr 10, 2021)

RebelRider said:


> FYI - All Silver Service trainsets are now operating with Viewliner IIs in the xx10 and xx12 car positions this week.


Do you know if that will continue into May (and beyond)?


----------



## v v (Apr 10, 2021)

@pennyk 

As you do or have travelled both Silvers frequently, do you have a preference?

Hope you don't mind me asking


----------



## pennyk (Apr 10, 2021)

v v said:


> @pennyk
> 
> As you do or have travelled both Silvers frequently, do you have a preference?
> 
> Hope you don't mind me asking


The Silver Meteor has always been my preference because of connections to the west. However, I used to like taking the Star for different scenery until they eliminated the dining car. When daily service returns, I am hoping to take the Meteor one way and the Star the other way if I am traveling to the NE. However, if I am traveling to NY, the Star arrives too late for my taste.


----------



## v v (Apr 10, 2021)

pennyk said:


> The Silver Meteor has always been my preference because of connections to the west. However, I used to like taking the Star for different scenery until they eliminated the dining car. When daily service returns, I am hoping to take the Meteor one way and the Star the other way if I am traveling to the NE. However, if I am traveling to NY, the Star arrives too late for my taste.



Very clear, you've opened up our options, thank you Penny


----------



## pennyk (Apr 10, 2021)

v v said:


> Very clear, you've opened up our options, thank you Penny


I just made a reservation to go from ORL to NYP for a day trip. Because of the timing, I am taking the Silver Meteor both ways. I am hoping to take a day trip to WAS once daily begins again. I will take Meteor one way and the Star the other way. It has been a while since I have done that and am looking forward to it.


----------



## v v (Apr 10, 2021)

pennyk said:


> I just made a reservation to go from ORL to NYP for a day trip. Because of the timing, I am taking the Silver Meteor both ways. I am hoping to take a day trip to WAS once daily begins again. I will take Meteor one way and the Star the other way. * It has been a while since I have done that and am looking forward to it. *



Bet you are you lucky person


----------



## RebelRider (Apr 13, 2021)

pennyk said:


> Do you know if that will continue into May (and beyond)?



Two VLIIs per Florida train is the current plan. Of course, this is subject to change based on daily operating requirements (i.e. a VLII car is unexpectedly shopped and a protect isn't available). 

It sounds like both Silver Service trains will go to two sleepers when daily service returns June 7. Expect the Meteor to be all VLIIs while the Star will have a VLI in the 10 position and a VLII in the 11 position. Once more VLII sleepers are delivered, the Star will probably go all VLII, but right now there aren't enough to cover the daily service and have protects/shop count cars.


----------



## hoovernp (Apr 14, 2021)

RebelRider said:


> It sounds like both Silver Service trains will go to two sleepers when daily service returns June 7.



I am going on Silver Meteor on June 2, and it looks like Silver Service has daily service then. Do you think it'll be the two-sleepers by this point versus June 7? In car 11 and wanted to figure out if I should call them, or if the train will likely be VLII


----------



## jis (Apr 14, 2021)

hoovernp said:


> I am going on Silver Meteor on June 2, and it looks like Silver Service has daily service then. Do you think it'll be the two-sleepers by this point versus June 7? In car 11 and wanted to figure out if I should call them, or if the train will likely be VLII


Silver Service has been daily throughout, just that it is Silver Meteor four days and Silver Star three days in the week. Starting June 7 each of the Silver Service train (Star and Meteor) will become daily. Incidentally I think Palmetto becomes daily too at that time.

They most likely have enough VLIIs to populate four consists needed with three VLIIs each by early June and have enough leftover for shop and contingency. As to whether they will do it or not by then is another matter.


----------



## amy1277 (May 15, 2021)

RebelRider said:


> Two VLIIs per Florida train is the current plan. Of course, this is subject to change based on daily operating requirements (i.e. a VLII car is unexpectedly shopped and a protect isn't available).
> 
> It sounds like both Silver Service trains will go to two sleepers when daily service returns June 7. Expect the Meteor to be all VLIIs while the Star will have a VLI in the 10 position and a VLII in the 11 position. Once more VLII sleepers are delivered, the Star will probably go all VLII, but right now there aren't enough to cover the daily service and have protects/shop count cars.


This is great info, thank you! I am booked in a bedroom on the Silver Meteor on June 23, in the 10 car. I called to switch to the 12 car in the hopes that it would be a VLII, but it was $200 more so I decided against it.
That said, I wouldn’t mind paying an extra $200 if there were a solid chance that it was a VLII.
So if there are still 3 sleepers on the Meteor after June 7, what is your best guess on which will be VLII? The 12 car like people have been saying throughout this thread, or all 3 of them?
And yes, I realize this is only a guess and nobody truly knows but I am pretty new to train travel so I would welcome any guesses that are more educated than mine!


----------



## pennyk (May 15, 2021)

amy1277 said:


> This is great info, thank you! I am booked in a bedroom on the Silver Meteor on June 23, in the 10 car. I called to switch to the 12 car in the hopes that it would be a VLII, but it was $200 more so I decided against it.
> That said, I wouldn’t mind paying an extra $200 if there were a solid chance that it was a VLII.
> So if there are still 3 sleepers on the Meteor after June 7, what is your best guess on which will be VLII? The 12 car like people have been saying throughout this thread, or all 3 of them?
> And yes, I realize this is only a guess and nobody truly knows but I am pretty new to train travel so I would welcome any guesses that are more educated than mine!


I was in a bedroom in the 10 car and the 12 car last week. Both were Viewliner IIs. The 10 car was more noisy (could hear more flushing than I did in the 12 car) but the AC was out in the 12 car. The cars are very nice looking and the mattress is much better.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 15, 2021)

amy1277 said:


> This is great info, thank you! I am booked in a bedroom on the Silver Meteor on June 23, in the 10 car. I called to switch to the 12 car in the hopes that it would be a VLII, but it was $200 more so I decided against it.
> That said, I wouldn’t mind paying an extra $200 if there were a solid chance that it was a VLII.
> So if there are still 3 sleepers on the Meteor after June 7, what is your best guess on which will be VLII? The 12 car like people have been saying throughout this thread, or all 3 of them?
> And yes, I realize this is only a guess and nobody truly knows but I am pretty new to train travel so I would welcome any guesses that are more educated than mine!


You should call back and ask for a supervisor if the agent tells you it will cost extra. They can change your room, if one is available, without changing the price (ask to MODIFY your reservation). Some agents don't know how to do it w/o cancelling/rebooking which affects the price. Supervisors do know how.


----------



## amy1277 (May 15, 2021)

Yes, that's what I thought too, based on what you guys have said! I called 4 times and waited 30 mins to an hour each time. 4 different people told me that wasn't possible. At that point I just gave up, ha. I asked for a supervisor during the last call and she convinced me that that wouldn't help. I will try again and be more assertive this time. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## RebelRider (May 15, 2021)

amy1277 said:


> This is great info, thank you! I am booked in a bedroom on the Silver Meteor on June 23, in the 10 car. I called to switch to the 12 car in the hopes that it would be a VLII, but it was $200 more so I decided against it.
> That said, I wouldn’t mind paying an extra $200 if there were a solid chance that it was a VLII.
> So if there are still 3 sleepers on the Meteor after June 7, what is your best guess on which will be VLII? The 12 car like people have been saying throughout this thread, or all 3 of them?
> And yes, I realize this is only a guess and nobody truly knows but I am pretty new to train travel so I would welcome any guesses that are more educated than mine!



When they go to pull inventory to select another room, Arrow automatically reprices the reservation. Whether this should be considered a glitch or programming oversight, I don't know. Regardless, there is no fare difference for changing rooms. Point out you aren't changing dates of travel, train number, origin/destination or room type. They'll have to price it back to what you paid, but it can and should be done. 

Be polite, but don't let them tell you otherwise. Ask them if you have to pay a fare difference when changing a business class seat assignment on the same train... The answer is no.


----------



## michaeloz (May 22, 2021)

On Silver Star 9112 right now, VL I. Specifically called and paid a difference for 9112 because I wanted to experience VL II. BUMMER. 9110 is VL II.


----------



## amy1277 (May 22, 2021)

michaeloz said:


> On Silver Star 9112 right now, VL I. Specifically called and paid a difference for 9112 because I wanted to experience VL II. BUMMER. 9110 is VL II.


Oh no! Sorry to hear that; that is my fear. Thank you for the info, and I hope you have a great trip regardless!


----------



## v v (May 22, 2021)

michaeloz said:


> On Silver Star 9112 right now, VL I. Specifically called and paid a difference for 9112 because I wanted to experience VL II. BUMMER. 9110 is VL II.



That is a shame. The positive is at least you can enjoy train travel again


----------



## Cal (May 22, 2021)

michaeloz said:


> On Silver Star 9112 right now, VL I. Specifically called and paid a difference for 9112 because I wanted to experience VL II. BUMMER. 9110 is VL II.


I'm sorry. 

Also, next time, don't let them charge you. It shouldn't cost anything to simply change rooms/cars. Just ask to modify your reservation. Some agents don't know how to do this without charging you, so you should ask for a supervisor if they say you need to pay a difference.


----------



## michaeloz (May 22, 2021)

Cal said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> Also, next time, don't let them charge you. It shouldn't cost anything to simply change rooms/cars. Just ask to modify your reservation. Some agents don't know how to do this without charging you, so you should ask for a supervisor if they say you need to pay a difference.


That’s what I thought, but the agent I called insisted. The difference is only $10 so I think I’ll save the arguments for $10. Thank you for the tips!


----------



## Cal (May 22, 2021)

michaeloz said:


> That’s what I thought, but the agent I called insisted. The difference is only $10 so I think I’ll save the arguments for $10. Thank you for the tips!


Ah, okay.


----------



## michaeloz (May 22, 2021)

amy1277 said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear that; that is my fear. Thank you for the info, and I hope you have a great trip regardless!


Thank you! I talked to the attendant later and he said because the 12 car had some issue and they have to do a swap for this trip. I’m not sure how long they will fix the car, but I hope VL II will come back soon! He assured me that the 12 car is supposed to be VL II, just my bad luck this time ( 


v v said:


> That is a shame. The positive is at least you can enjoy train travel again


Yes I’m more than happy that I am taking a train ride now


----------



## joelkfla (May 22, 2021)

Be thankful that you have a working toilet.


----------



## jis (May 22, 2021)

michaeloz said:


> Thank you! I talked to the attendant later and he said because the 12 car had some issue and they have to do a swap for this trip. I’m not sure how long they will fix the car, but I hope VL II will come back soon! He assured me that the 12 car is supposed to be VL II, just my bad luck this time (


At least you did not have to suffer through no working toilets in the VL- II car like we did on 97(20).


----------



## jiml (May 22, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> Be thankful that you have a working toilet.


...in your room.


----------



## niemi24s (May 22, 2021)

The eventual disappearance of the VL I eliminates the only advantage (for me at least) their Roomettes had over Superliner Roomettes - a toilet and sink in the room.

Please: no reason to reiterate personal disdain for such amenities. Have heard enough of it over the years.


----------



## jis (May 23, 2021)

niemi24s said:


> The eventual disappearance of the VL I eliminates the only advantage (for me at least) their Roomettes had over Superliner Roomettes - a toilet and sink in the room.


What makes you think VL-Is will disappear within a decade or two?


----------



## niemi24s (May 23, 2021)

jis said:


> What makes you rhink VL-Is will disappear within a decade or two?


Inferred it from the talk here. Sounded like they were soon to be a thing of the past being gradually replaced by VL II's.

Me wrong?


----------



## Ryan (May 23, 2021)

Yes. The new cars are for expansion, not replacement.

Once there was speculation that the VLI's would be refurbished and given VLII interiors, but I don't see them spending the money on that.


----------



## PaTrainFan (May 23, 2021)

But when Amtrak ends all overnight trains in a few years, there will be no need for sleepers anymore.  (Sarcasm)


----------



## jis (May 23, 2021)

niemi24s said:


> Inferred it from the talk here. Sounded like they were soon to be a thing of the past being gradually replaced by VL II's.
> 
> Me wrong?


Ahem, yeah, sort of. Contrary to the original plans there currently is no funding in the foreseeable future to convert the Viewliner Is to Viewliner II configuration. All that the Viewliner Is are getting is a surface refurbishment like the Amfleets got a couple of years back. So we will have 50 Viewliner Is (actually 49 operational, one benched from the Silver Star crash) and 25 Vielwliner IIs for the foreseeable future.


----------



## niemi24s (May 23, 2021)

Ah so, thanks for the info. So my odds are 2:3 of getting an en suite with a Roomette out East. Great. Wife & I both like that idea. Just like home, eh? 

Those down-the-hall facilities for Roomettes on the Superliners were akin to our outhouse for the Wife. She'd always want me to spring for a Bedroom.


----------



## west point (May 23, 2021)

Suspect that more V-2 sleepers or a close copy will be needed within 3 - 5 years. As to who builds them ???? Now if a replacement for Superliner sleepers is not forth coming then single level sleepers will be needed in much greater numbers.


----------



## jis (May 23, 2021)

west point said:


> Suspect that more V-2 sleepers or a close copy will be needed within 3 - 5 years. As to who builds them ???? Now if a replacement for Superliner sleepers is not forth coming then single level sleepers will be needed in much greater numbers.


Leaving aside the Superliner replacement issue, just for the current single level service, unless by some miracle they decide to expand service, there is no need for additional Sleepers, and there will be no need for a couple of decades.


----------



## PVD (May 23, 2021)

You could even support a daily Cardinal without too much of a problem.


----------



## jis (May 23, 2021)

niemi24s said:


> Ah so, thanks for the info. So my odds are 2:3 of getting an en suite with a Roomette out East. Great. Wife & I both like that idea. Just like home, eh?


The probabilities may be a bit more granular than that depending on which train you are traveling by. I don't think the Viewliner II Sleepers will be assigned completely at random since they require special handling in the reservation system. For example at present they are only on the Silver Service. Given their numbers and their teething troubles, they may for the time being be found only on the Silvers and maybe on something like 66/67 or Cardinal.


----------



## joelkfla (Jun 2, 2021)

Just a status update:

I popped into ORL today to do some exploring, and the southbound Meteor happened to be at the platform. There were 3 sleepers: 1st & 3rd were VL II's, 2nd was a VL I. There were also both a Cafe car & a Diner.

I was surprised at the number of people waiting to board. There was also a little hot dog and snacks cart at the platform doing a land-office business, including to the OBS.


----------



## railiner (Jun 2, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> There was also a little hot dog and snacks cart at the platform doing a land-office business, including to the OBS.


Just proves, even the OBS are tired of Amfood....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 3, 2021)

railiner said:


> Just proves, even the OBS are tired of Amfood....


Same thing happens in El Paso with the Burrito Lady, and in Taylor with BBQ being delivered to OBS on the Texaa Eagle.


----------



## IndyLions (Jun 3, 2021)

railiner said:


> Just proves, even the OBS are tired of Amfood....



Especially at the rumored $50/Flex meal (or $25 if they get 50% off)...


----------



## railiner (Jun 3, 2021)

IndyLions said:


> Especially at the rumored $50/Flex meal (or $25 if they get 50% off)...


If I was OBS, and got charged for those meals, I would not eat a single one, but bring my own meals aboard.


----------



## OBS (Jun 3, 2021)

Trust me, no one from OBS would eat those meals even if they were free...


----------



## amy1277 (Jun 4, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> Just a status update:
> 
> I popped into ORL today to do some exploring, and the southbound Meteor happened to be at the platform. There were 3 sleepers: 1st & 3rd were VL II's, 2nd was a VL I. There were also both a Cafe car & a Diner.


Thanks for the update! I’m taking my chances with the 9710 on June 23, fingers crossed! 
Obviously I’m so grateful to be able to travel and am fine with wherever I lay my head that night. Just thought it would be fun to check out the II in comparison to the I I was on in February.


----------



## Cal (Jun 4, 2021)

amy1277 said:


> Thanks for the update! I’m taking my chances with the 9710 on June 23, fingers crossed!


By June 23, the consist may only have two sleepers as it will have returned to daily service. Someone said on here (The forum, not thread) that the Star will get two sleepers (one of each) and the Meteor will keep it's 3 (same consist as now). That may be changed though.


----------



## amy1277 (Jun 4, 2021)

Ok good to know! I do know when I called to request a switch to 9712 that it was available as well, along with 9711. I didn’t decide to do it because no matter how many times I called or how many supervisors I asked to get transferred to, they could not figure out a way to do it without making a new reservation (vs modified) and charging me an extra $200.  
Anyway, based on that the prediction above seems correct (3 sleepers) on the Meteor but, like you said, it could obviously change!


----------



## Cal (Jun 4, 2021)

amy1277 said:


> Ok good to know! I do know when I called to request a switch to 9712 that it was available as well, along with 9711. I didn’t decide to do it because no matter how many times I called or how many supervisors I asked to get transferred to, they could not figure out a way to do it without making a new reservation (vs modified) and charging me an extra $200.
> Anyway, based on that the prediction above seems correct (3 sleepers) on the Meteor but, like you said, it could obviously change!


Well if the 12 car is available, I would assume it will continue to have 3 sleepers, unless Amtrak really wants to screw some passengers.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 7, 2021)

I just saw the Silver Star pass through Orlando (on a Monday for the first time in a very long time). There were 2 sleepers. The 10 car was a V-1 and the 11 car was a V-2.


----------



## edolan (Jun 7, 2021)

amy1277 said:


> Ok good to know! I do know when I called to request a switch to 9712 that it was available as well, along with 9711. I didn’t decide to do it because no matter how many times I called or how many supervisors I asked to get transferred to, they could not figure out a way to do it without making a new reservation (vs modified) and charging me an extra $200.
> Anyway, based on that the prediction above seems correct (3 sleepers) on the Meteor but, like you said, it could obviously change!



The southbound meteor (97) had 3 sleepers today — a VLI in 9710 and VLII’s in 9711 and 9712. I’m assuming they’ll change it to match the other meteor consists by the 23rd but I thought I’d let you know. If you really want to guarantee a VLII I’d probably try to get moved to 9712.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 8, 2021)

pennyk said:


> I just saw the Silver Star pass through Orlando (on a Monday for the first time in a very long time). There were 2 sleepers. The 10 car was a V-1 and the 11 car was a V-2.


The Tuesday consist for 92 was the same as yesterday's consist.


----------



## NYP2NFL01 (Nov 30, 2021)

The Silver Star normally has a VL2 in the 11 position.
However, that is no guarantee you will get a VL2 in the 11 position. My recent (September 12, 2021) Silver Star trip had a VL1 in both the 10 and 11 car positions. Available equipment no doubt is the determining factor in what each consist will end up being.


----------



## Zack (Dec 6, 2021)

Just now discovering this thread as I just booked a trip on the Silver Meteor for January. I was originally in car 9812 but had to move it forward by a week and am now in 9811. I called Amtrak to see if 9812 will be available or if there is only 2 sleepers, and the agent said that no matter what she did it was saying "No consist information available at this time." 

Does anyone know how far in advance consist information is available for reps to see so I can call back and check how many sleepers there are?


----------



## pennyk (Dec 6, 2021)

Zack said:


> Just now discovering this thread as I just booked a trip on the Silver Meteor for January. I was originally in car 9812 but had to move it forward by a week and am now in 9811. I called Amtrak to see if 9812 will be available or if there is only 2 sleepers, and the agent said that no matter what she did it was saying "No consist information available at this time."
> 
> Does anyone know how far in advance consist information is available for reps to see so I can call back and check how many sleepers there are?


I believe, as of now, 98 is running with 3 sleepers and generally the 10 and 12 cars are Viewliner 2s. I was able to see 98 the other when it passed through Orlando and that was the consist. I have booked 9810 for my January trip. I would not rely on telephone agents to know consists. Most should be able to see what is available, but some may not bother to look. If you are an AGR member, I would call that number since the agents tend to be more knowledgeable. 

Welcome to AU, fellow Floridian.


----------



## JoshP (Dec 6, 2021)

I hope Amtrak keeps their promise that both Silver Service will carry full new VII Livery and get rid of the old one, starting in 2022.

Lake Shore Limited already carry but only one. I'm hoping Cardinal and Crescent will be next.


----------



## Zack (Dec 6, 2021)

pennyk said:


> I believe, as of now, 98 is running with 3 sleepers and generally the 10 and 12 cars are Viewliner 2s. I was able to see 98 the other when it passed through Orlando and that was the consist. I have booked 9810 for my January trip. I would not rely on telephone agents to know consists. Most should be able to see what is available, but some may not bother to look. If you are an AGR member, I would call that number since the agents tend to be more knowledgeable.
> 
> Welcome to AU, fellow Floridian.


That's what I have seen as well. I was hoping to get the 12 car again when I switched but I was unlucky. 

The agent knew what I was trying to do but said she wasn't able to look at availability in different cars. I'm not an AGR member yet, so I will try and call back at a different time and see if someone else can pull up the availability.


----------



## jis (Dec 6, 2021)

JoshP said:


> I hope Amtrak keeps their promise that both Silver Service will carry full new VII Livery and get rid of the old one, starting in 2022.


I have never seen Amtrak promise anything like that. Could you point to a credible source? Thanks.


----------



## OBS (Dec 7, 2021)

Zack said:


> That's what I have seen as well. I was hoping to get the 12 car again when I switched but I was unlucky.
> 
> The agent knew what I was trying to do but said she wasn't able to look at availability in different cars. I'm not an AGR member yet, so I will try and call back at a different time and see if someone else can pull up the availability.


This is not something agents are trained on, so highly unlikely anyone can help you...


----------



## Trogdor (Dec 7, 2021)

Zack said:


> Just now discovering this thread as I just booked a trip on the Silver Meteor for January. I was originally in car 9812 but had to move it forward by a week and am now in 9811. I called Amtrak to see if 9812 will be available or if there is only 2 sleepers, and the agent said that no matter what she did it was saying "No consist information available at this time."
> 
> Does anyone know how far in advance consist information is available for reps to see so I can call back and check how many sleepers there are?



It sounds to me like the agent was trying to look up the train's actual consist, which is almost never posted earlier than the day of departure. What they should have been looking for was the manifest, which shows what rooms are available and what rooms are sold in which car lines.



OBS said:


> This is not something agents are trained on, so highly unlikely anyone can help you...



Agents aren't trained to look up a manifest? Wonder why not.


----------



## joelkfla (Dec 7, 2021)

Zack said:


> I'm not an AGR member yet


Why not? It costs nothing and can be done on the web site. Even if you never get enough points to redeem for anything, there's no downside that I can see.


----------



## trimetbusfan (Dec 7, 2021)

pennyk said:


> I believe, as of now, 98 is running with 3 sleepers and generally the 10 and 12 cars are Viewliner 2s. I was able to see 98 the other when it passed through Orlando and that was the consist. I have booked 9810 for my January trip. I would not rely on telephone agents to know consists. Most should be able to see what is available, but some may not bother to look. If you are an AGR member, I would call that number since the agents tend to be more knowledgeable.
> 
> Welcome to AU, fellow Floridian.



A friend of mine is taking the silver meteor in March. He said he wanted a VLII if possible, but also said he was in the 9711 car. Since it's months in advance, I said he can call and switch to 9710 or 9712 (since they seem to regaurly go on those cars). He was able to switch to 9710, but the rep said that there is no 9712 car on the train for that date....


----------



## pennyk (Dec 7, 2021)

trimetbusfan said:


> A friend of mine is taking the silver meteor in March. He said he wanted a VLII if possible, but also said he was in the 9711 car. Since it's months in advance, I said he can call and switch to 9710 or 9712 (since they seem to regaurly go on those cars). He was able to switch to 9710, but the rep said that there is no 9712 car on the train for that date....


interesting....


----------



## Zack (Dec 7, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> Why not? It costs nothing and can be done on the web site. Even if you never get enough points to redeem for anything, there's no downside that I can see.


Oh, I thought they meant one of their Select tiers since they mentioned a dedicated phone number. I am a base member, yes.


----------



## Zack (Dec 7, 2021)

I called back tonight and spoke to a different agent who at first wasn't sure and said it was going to cost extra, but put me on hold and spoke to the help desk. He came back and said he was able to switch me to 9810 at no additional charge! (and confirmed that 9810 is a Viewliner II as of right now)


----------



## joelkfla (Dec 7, 2021)

Zack said:


> Oh, I thought they meant one of their Select tiers since they mentioned a dedicated phone number. I am a base member, yes.


I think anyone with an AGR number can call the AGR phone line, which is listed on the Contacts page on the website: 800-307-5000


----------



## OBS (Dec 8, 2021)

Zack said:


> I called back tonight and spoke to a different agent who at first wasn't sure and said it was going to cost extra, but put me on hold and spoke to the help desk. He came back and said he was able to switch me to 9810 at no additional charge! (and confirmed that 9810 is a Viewliner II as of right now)


Glad you found someone who knew who to reach out to for correct info!


----------



## Zack (Jan 10, 2022)

I go to upgrade my other 98 reservation to a roomette over the phone tonight since the price dropped. Was quoted $394 difference and then I ask for 9810/12 for VLII and somehow the price goes up to $496. Apparently the 9811 rooms are selling for $100 less according to the agent I spoke with. Never heard of that before. It’s not like I had a room and wanted to switch (which still shouldn’t affect the price)


----------



## pennyk (Jan 10, 2022)

Zack said:


> I go to upgrade my other 98 reservation to a roomette over the phone tonight since the price dropped. Was quoted $394 difference and then I ask for 9810/12 for VLII and somehow the price goes up to $496. Apparently the 9811 rooms are selling for $100 less according to the agent I spoke with. Never heard of that before. It’s not like I had a room and wanted to switch (which still shouldn’t affect the price)


That does not sound right to me either. You may have spoken to an inexperienced agent who did not understand how to put a room pulled by Arrow back in inventory and pull another. I am guessing (but certainly could be wrong) that Arrow pulled a room in the 11 car and that may have been the last one in that bucket. Did you make the reservation? Can you phone back and speak to an AGR agent (who may be more experienced)?

I took 98 from ORL to NYP yesterday and I was in the 10 car, which was pretty full. The 11 car was not quite as full and the 12 car seemed to be half empty.


----------



## Zack (Jan 10, 2022)

pennyk said:


> That does not sound right to me either. You may have spoken to an inexperienced agent who did not understand how to put a room pulled by Arrow back in inventory and pull another. I am guessing (but certainly could be wrong) that Arrow pulled a room in the 11 car and that may have been the last one in that bucket. Did you make the reservation? Can you phone back and speak to an AGR agent (who may be more experienced)?
> 
> I took 98 from ORL to NYP yesterday and I was in the 10 car, which was pretty full. The 11 car was not quite as full and the 12 car seemed to be half empty.


I did upgrade because it looks like there were only 2 left in the reduced bucket and one had already sold today. I’m actually on 21 right now to LAX (night 4 of a 5 night cross-county journey) so I was lucky to get a short hold time in a good service area. I will call back after I get back to Tampa on Thursday so I don’t have to worry about getting disconnected or a callback in a bad service area.


----------



## Amtrak709 (Jan 11, 2022)

I have mixed emotions and reactions to the Viewliner II sleepers. I am the guy (non ADA passenger) who likes the H bedroom. I frequently book a roomette but at the last minute if available upgrade to H bedroom (due to the ridiculous price of bedrooms, perhaps not so much lately). I simply like that space. I, however, do NOT like the configuration of the H bedroom in the Viewliner II (toilet in the room and not in the enclosed bathroom). I clearly understand that these room were (as they should be!) designed for ADA passengers. Since my travels are mostly on the Crescent (which only has the Viewliner I as of now) this has not been an issue with me. Just expressing an opinion and preference.


----------



## Exvalley (Jan 11, 2022)

Is there still an issue with noise coming from underneath bedroom B?


----------



## pennyk (Jan 11, 2022)

Exvalley said:


> Is there still an issue with noise coming from underneath bedroom B?


Yes, but the noise is not bad enough to cause me to choose another room. Every time someone in the car flushes, I can hear it when in room B.


----------



## Exvalley (Jan 11, 2022)

pennyk said:


> Yes, but the noise is not bad enough to cause me to choose another room. Every time someone in the car flushes, I can hear it when in room B.


I am currently booked in bedroom B on the Lake Shore Limited in the Viewliner I (4811). As tempting as it is to move to 4812, I am going to keep my reservation in the Viewliner I for this reason.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 11, 2022)

Exvalley said:


> I am currently booked in bedroom B on the Lake Shore Limited in the Viewliner I (4811). As tempting as it is to move to 4812, I am going to keep my reservation in the Viewliner I for this reason.


I think (not sure) that the tanks are in the same location in V1 and V2s, but it seems like there is more flushing in the middle of the night on V2s, which makes sense. Also, there is more noise in the 10 car than the 12 car on the Meteor since many passengers in the V1 11 car who do not want to use their in room toilet, walk forward to the 10 car to use the public restrooms. I am in the 11 car on the Star now. The sleeper is not very crowded and it is the last car in the consist. I have not seen any passengers walk back to the rear of the 11 car to use the restrooms. The noise has not been that bad. The same may be true on the Lake Shore Limited since the V2 is behind the V1. I think I have 2 upcoming reservations on the LSL (one in the 11 car and one in the 12 car - both B).


----------

